# Release advice (BT to Thumb release)



## ChrisH (Oct 31, 2004)

Im wondering if i could get some input from people who have shot both back tension and thumb releases. I learned to shoot with a BT release right away for indoor, so thats the only handheld release ive shot since i started archery(scott longhorn 3 finger). i am really interested in trying some of the other releases out there, particularly the choco add. 4 finger. 
im just wondering if its kind of taking a step back to go from BT to thumb release, or is it a good thing to "cross train"? Any opinions if my BT shooting will suffer by switching?
any/all opinions welcome
thanks
chris


----------



## ChrisH (Oct 31, 2004)

any opinions welcome  even if you're an amateur like myself


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

You can shot it BT also and your score usally do go down some for awhile then come back up.Just preload the trigger and pull just like you are use to doing and it will work like your Bt,but you will need a little heavier trigger pull so you can preload it some.


----------



## mlake (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a couple of young students right now going through the transition from BT to Trigger and their scores have dropped off a little. Play around with the setting on the release to zero-travel and you will be able to shot it like a BT Release.


----------

